
Someone Began Dumping Stock Before Trump Attacked Lockheed - willvarfar
https://medium.com/defiant/someone-began-dumping-stock-before-trump-attacked-lockheed-65af1fba8165
======
nappy-doo
A number of assumptions went into this:

1) As mentioned in the article, does Twitter publish the timestamp correctly?

2) Does Twitter delay their realtime feed API by 5 minutes, and have a higher
priced tier available (that someone else frontran Trumps tweet on).

3) Are the published price/volume chart correct.

I'm not saying something nefarious is going on, but extraordinary claims
require extraordinary proof.

------
evanpw
There was one trade between 8:20 and 8:26, of 75 shares. This is fake news.

------
matt4077
I'm as Tump-hating as they come, but this seems fishy.

Checking it at NASDAQ.com, the stock fell not at 8:2x, but at 9:30 – which
also happens to be the time the market opens.

And, seriously: if you want to turn a presidency into money, insider trading
seems kinda lame... As in: the data is scrutinized not just by regulatory
agencies, but an army of the smartest mathematicians money can buy.

Not even Trump is that stupid.

------
blondie9x
HN has been flagging articles related to Trump lately. I'm sure this one will
be flagged as well. Free speech should continue on this platform despite Thiel
allegiance to president elect.

~~~
dang
The article was correctly flagged because pure partisan politics is off-topic
on HN. The site guidelines have made this clear for years:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

Everyone means something different by "free speech", but articles such as the
above aren't allowed because they would drown out everything else on HN and
soon destroy it. Then there would be no speech.

------
JohnStrange
Perhaps that was Trump himself? Wouldn't surprise me. This man doesn't give a
fuck about anything.

~~~
794CD01
"That makes me smart" \- Donald Trump

